# Took the plunge and bought a bandsaw



## bald9eagle (Oct 18, 2013)

Got the 17" Grizzly anniversary edition. Bought a Timberwolf 3/4" 2/3 TPI Pos Claw blade to put on it.

Any suggestions on things that I might need to be on the lookout for when setting it up?


----------



## ejo4041 (Oct 18, 2013)

bald9eagle said:


> Got the 17" Grizzly anniversary edition. Bought a Timberwolf 3/4" 2/3 TPI Pos Claw blade to put on it.
> 
> Any suggestions on things that I might need to be on the lookout for when setting it up?



I nearly pulled the trigger on the same saw before I got my 18" grizzly off of craigslist for cheap. I also bought that same blade, but am having trouble resawing small logs, see thread. I am curious to see how you like it. What are you planning on using it for?


----------



## Sprung (Oct 18, 2013)

Watch the video of Alex Snodgrass on tuning up your bandsaw: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGbZqWac0jU

I don't have my bandsaw set up yet. (It's an old Delta and I'm currently waiting until I have the money to buy a few things for it.) However, I have watched that video a couple times now. It's a highly recommended video and I have learned a lot from watching it.

I have also learned a lot about my bandsaw by disassembling most of it and seeing how everything goes together and how it all works. I think taking the time to get some really good hands-on learning on all the workings - inside and out - of any new to you tool is a wise thing to do.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 19, 2013)

Get a zero tolerance insert for the table. Woodcraft has em for real cheap.


----------



## ejo4041 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sprung said:


> Watch the video of Alex Snodgrass on tuning up your bandsaw: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGbZqWac0jU
> 
> I don't have my bandsaw set up yet. (It's an old Delta and I'm currently waiting until I have the money to buy a few things for it.) However, I have watched that video a couple times now. It's a highly recommended video and I have learned a lot from watching it.
> 
> I have also learned a lot about my bandsaw by disassembling most of it and seeing how everything goes together and how it all works. I think taking the time to get some really good hands-on learning on all the workings - inside and out - of any new to you tool is a wise thing to do.



That was a GREAT video on band saw setup. Gave me a few new things to try on my saw. I like that it wasn't just about Carter.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2013)

Be careful what you take as gospel from that Alan Snodgrass video. He makes blanket statements that are simply not applicable to all saws. He cost me several hours of headaches. It's a good video with lots of great info but where there's a conflict with what he says and what your manual says to do, I would definitely follow the manual for your particular saw.


----------

